# Orange Rockerverb metal?



## traditional (Nov 9, 2009)

What does everyone think in regards to an Orange Rockerverb doing metal?
Really don't want to join the consensus of people with the generic 6505/Recto tone.

I've seen Rob Chappers' videos on YouTube and as interesting and hilarious as they are, not the sort of music i'd be playing - playing modern death metal.


----------



## christpuncher66 (Nov 9, 2009)

i wouldnt get an orange for metal. they have a more vintage tone than most amps geared toward metal music. they sound great for classic rock sounding stuff, stoner/doom, or shit with alot of clean guitar. they sound awesome, but when i played one the tone it had wasnt very metal sounding. the distortion wasnt tight enough. it has more of a traditional overdrive/fuzzy sound. not to say it couldnt do it, but if your going for modern metal sounds, itn definitely not the best amp for the job


----------



## traditional (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, i've heard about the vintage/lack of tightness tone.
Perhaps with some sort of boost in front (TS9/808) and a compressor could fix the lack of tightness?

Aside from that, what is a better amp for the job?


----------



## christpuncher66 (Nov 9, 2009)

hmm if i bought an orange, i wouldnt even bother using it for metal. it sounds good playing just about everything else. putting a boost in front of it would kill the tone imo. amps like that shine when played with the purest signal path possible.

besides 5150 and rectifiers.. engl's, vht's, framus, deizel and madison divinity(II and III) are known for being good for modern sounding metal. i know you can get a marshall tsl/dsl to do metal if you know how to mess with them. 
if you want facemelting gutteral tones get an ampeg vh-140c. a lot of old school death metal and grind bands used em for their tone. i have a crate shockwave (which crate borrowed ideas from ampeg for) and the distortion is pretty fucking brutal. but if you can, id get the original.


----------



## Fionn (Nov 10, 2009)

> hmm if i bought an orange, i wouldnt even bother using it for metal. it sounds good playing just about everything else. putting a boost in front of it would kill the tone imo. amps like that shine when played with the purest signal path possible.



Sounds about right! I've got one at the mo, its for sale, I wont do that uber saturated tone but yeah it'll do metal-ish toms, with a boost it can get pretty gainy, but also pretty grainy!!!


----------



## budda (Nov 10, 2009)

Dude, orange rockerverbs can do metal.

JOHNNY TRUANT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Every track was a guitar straight into a Rockerverb 50W or 100W (I forgot to ask), no pedals out front or anything. Any effects etc are added post recording. Stuart and Reuben just went straight in. They chose the Oranges after plugging into a few different rigs to find out which one worked best.

I got my info straight from Reuben Gotto himself


----------



## Fionn (Nov 10, 2009)

holy shit, thats a real nice thick tone!


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 10, 2009)

Rockerverbs and Thunderverbs can do metal just fine from what i've experienced  just put a OD on front for Clean boost and you'll shit your pants


----------



## blackrobedone (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, they are metal. More metal than a Soldano Avenger, and I own both (and I like the Soldano). Whoever said a Rockerverb 100 was vintage sounding and fuzzy is not speaking from direct experience. Maybe it can do both. But if you put the gain on 7 or 8 without a boost you have metal. I also think it sounds better without an overdrive pedal, which is unusual, and more along the lines of ENGL type saturation (as opposed to Mesa, which absolutely must be overdriven to sound decent).


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 10, 2009)

The Rockerverbs just LOOK vintage. They can do the firebreathing stuff without a problem.


----------



## trippled (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, I played a rockerverb, and I'm a metal player, and I thought it sounded
great.

Alot of people are only interested in tight sounding amps doing all this
"djent" stuff, and the orange does that less better than a VHT or Engl for instance.

But the orange sounds fuller and darker, and alot more organic than
the Powerball that alot of people seem to praise.

FWIW, James Root plays a rockerverb on the last slipknot album and is now endorsed with orange, so, there's no doubt it does metal, the question is what are you searching in your tone.


----------



## snuif09 (Nov 10, 2009)

bring me the horizon uses oranges =D



that will definatly make him search for another amp


----------



## traditional (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, the majority of people seem to think it can do metal.
I'll make sure to check that myspace link - can't check it at the moment.
Did I read correctly that a few people said that it's got the character of an ENGL?
Or was that a reference to something else?
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Nov 10, 2009)

+1 for metal. I dialed in sweet mastodon tone through one. But compared to my old Powerball, they sound nothing alike, but pball is an exeption. Orange is way more open and chunky. I'd like to have one, but need 3 channels.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 10, 2009)

Orange....metal...definitely.


----------



## budda (Nov 10, 2009)

If you do NOT want to sound like everybody else, but still want that aggression and punch and whatever other descriptive words you like, go with an Orange.

Thick, punchy, but defined. Yeah.


----------



## Interloper (Nov 11, 2009)

I ditched my XXX for a Rockerverb 100 and I'll never go back. My band mates loved the XXX but I brought in the Orange for 1 practice before I paid for it and we were all sold on it. Best of all, it's got a better clean channel than any "metal" amp I have ever played through. It'll do whatever extreme brutal music you want with tons of clarity and tight thunderous low end and switch over to the most pristine cleans and everything in between. I swear, I haven't found a bad tone with this thing yet. I can dial in any tone I want in just seconds. I ditched most of my pedals because I don't need them anymore. Guitar straight to the amp with nothing but a Hardwire DL-8 in the loop and I couldn't be happier. I really don't get the people that say an Orange can't do modern metal. I think they have probably just never used a modern Orange.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bring Me The Horizon use them. Say what you like about their music but they get a good metal tone.


----------



## christpuncher66 (Nov 12, 2009)

hmmm i may need to try one out again. last time i played one, i wasnt trying to get metal tones out of it. i was dialing it for doom/sludge type stuff. i know it can do that. that and i got some nice hardcore punk/marshall tones. i dunno, either way, i definitely wasnt hating on orange or anything. if anything, id prefer orange over almost anything else thats out there..

i guess, i feel like using an orange for metal is.. a waste/being misused.. i dunno w/e.


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 12, 2009)

IIRC, Mark Okubo from Veil of Maya used Rockerverbs at some point prior to his endorsement with randall.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Nov 12, 2009)

traditional said:


> Thanks for all the replies, the majority of people seem to think it can do metal.
> I'll make sure to check that myspace link - can't check it at the moment.
> Did I read correctly that a few people said that it's got the character of an ENGL?
> Or was that a reference to something else?
> Thanks again for the help.



The character is quite different between and Engl and an Orange. I think that might have been a reference to the natural distortion not requiring a boost of any sort. The Orange Rockerverb's have great natural distortion, thicker and heavier than, say, an Engl Invaders' but not as precise in their sound nor as compressed, but not sludgy or loose either. It's really comparing apples to... um... (Easy pun, sorry)

Assuming you haven't already seen countless videos:


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2009)

doesnt Jim Root from slipknot play orange?

say what you like about the band they have a great recorded guitar sound and their tone would do death metal just fine.


----------



## willyman101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Jim Root does use the Thunderverb, but what not a lot of people know is that he also runs a Diezel Einstein (?) in his rig. Maybe a Herbert, I don't know. He does use a Diezel in his rig though. I have been looking at Rockerverbs and they definitely have an awesome metal tone - maybe not brutal death metal but then again I don't play that, I'd use it for prog. It's insanely clear and it's cleans are magnificent. It also has some of the most beastly low end ever. Like has been said, it won't do Engl tones. But I've played a few Engl's (not the Invader I might add) and I despised them, to my own dismay. They sounded horribly brittle, and the Orange was so much thicker, clearer and more organic. 

Man saying it doesn't do metal - it does. You must have been doing something wrong not to be able to get a killer tone out of it.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow... that clip that minusthemonkey posted sounded incredible to me. Wonder how it sounds with the volume down low. I never would have thought to check one of these out if not for this thread.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 13, 2009)

I think they were not playing to loud, at one point when they change to clean he tell the other guy not to loud.

That did sound great even with the crappy Youtube sound.
If you want something different go spend some time with it, you will find out pretty fast.


----------



## Ror3h (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't listen to anyone who says they can't do metal, they've clearly never played one!
They can do Metal very well and have tonnes of gain. I'm in the middle of recording my new bands EP, and I'm using a Rockerverb 100 over my ENGL Fireball, because the Orange destroys it IMO.


----------



## groph (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, I think an Orange Rockerverb can do metal fine. I was surprised at the amount of gain they have when I plugged into one just for shits. I was expecting an AC/DC type crunch, but it went quite a bit past that.

Granted, it's not a really "traditional" metal tone but it sounded wicked regardless.
Boost the amp and play hard.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 16, 2009)

it can do metal, it sounds vintage but you can get a pedal and from what i hear it can do pedals really well depending on the pedal


----------

